# Headlight cutoff



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone done an HID retrofit on an allroad with halogen bulbs? I'm curious how good the cutoff is on the existing headlights. I've been having trouble with my H1 bulbs since I got the car and I'm thinking about just buying an HID kit to solve my problem.
There is a bad connection where the bulb connects, either the positive or negative I'm not sure I do know that I can open the hood and bang on the headlight that'll fix it for a short period of time. 
Eventually I'd like to fit some D2S cutoffs in there and have a dual high beam, maybe someday when I have more time.


----------



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

I think an HID for the high beams is not a good idea. Your going to prematurely wear out the equipment with all the on/off cycles that you will use.
Have you replaced the h1's yet to be sure it's not just the bulb?
New bulbs, contact cleaner, emery stick, and some terminal grease (if you want to be real careful). That should fix your problem. 
HID high beam = bad idea.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Headlight cutoff (vr6ninja)*

A retro from a halogen to an hid is going to cost how much?
Brand new assy's from genuinevwaudi are under the $400 dollar mark, although not sure what all is included.
I think it is worth looking into.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Headlight cutoff (eurocars)*

Sorry shouldn't have brought up the high beam bit that's a second topic. I've gone through 4 sets of H1 bulbs since owning the car which is now about 2.5 years. I've never seen a car go through so many, especially after having a recall to "fix" a grounding problem? When the idiot light comes on inside I unplug the bulb and plug it back in to solve the problem. Now the plastic covers over the plugs have melted making it hard to plug and unplug.








So my plan at the moment is to buy an HID kit that fits H1 bulb sockets and put them in the low beam. This would bypass the way the bulbs are connected electrically, flimsy ground for an H1 in my opinion. At the same time this would provide a better light output to what I think is quite poor in this day and age. 
My main concern was that if I put an HID bulb in the current headlights will the cutoffs be sufficient for that kind of light output. I did end up buying a kit, it was 50 bucks with a lifetime warranty so worst case scenario I've lost 50 bucks. Once the kit comes in I'll put them in and do some testing before completely wiring them in. That way I make sure I don't become that dreaded guy on the highway that blinds the person through the review mirror.








Hopefully that clears things up a bit, I'll keep ya all posted incase your interested in the outcome.


_Modified by vr6ninja at 12:47 AM 3/9/2010_


----------



## bassphreek (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Headlight cutoff (vr6ninja)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


----------

